# [VBA + Excel] Werte von Tabelle in neue Tabelle schreiben



## Script_Kiddie (4. Juli 2004)

Morgen!

Ich habe ein Excel - Tabelle, die mit Makros arbeitet. Es werden ein paar Berechnungen über mehrere Sheets hinweg getätigt. 
Jetzt möchte ich aber diesen Wert in eine komplett neue Excel - Tabelle schreiben, also angenommen diese Tabelle heißt Excel1.xls, dann möchte ich den Wert in Excel2.xls hineinschreiben lassen.
Es soll aber immer ein neues Sheet in Excel2.xls angehängt werden (Jahresbilanz -> 12 Monate, sprich 12 Sheets). 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit VBA so auf andere Excel-Tabellen zugreifen kann?

Vielen Dank 
Script_Kiddie


----------



## Script_Kiddie (4. Juli 2004)

Bin schon selbst draufgekommen, danke.


----------

